# Noods = witness?



## j-dogg (Feb 13, 2011)

Potentially shooting my first nude was told it would be a good idea to have them bring a witness, like a boyfriend or something, good idea?

Having her sign a contract (I do that with all my work anyway) got a few locales scoped out.

Any other recommendations post here. (other than post the final results on TPF for C+C, that's a given, you horny bastards)


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive never done them, but I have read other threads where they did bring someone else. I think its a pretty good idea for your sake. 
Better to be safe than sorry, especially when sorry involves potential false rape charges.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> Ive never done them, but I have read other threads where they did bring someone else. I think its a pretty good idea for your sake.
> Better to be safe than sorry, especially when sorry involves potential false rape charges.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2011)

I've read advice on this repeated over and over for them not to bring a boyfriend/girlfriend (jealousy issues tend to rise up esp with boyfriends when it comes to nudes). Otherwise yes do most certainly ensure that they bring someone (eg regular friend) with them and also you yourself should have an assistant and that assistant should be the one to do any model touching (ie raise you hand like this - just move a little like that etc....) rather than you the photographer (note women tend to be better for this than guys - esp if you're a guy yourself)


oh and you can't post NSFW photos on TPF (anymore) site rule concerning that. So sadly you can't show off your results here


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 13, 2011)

Overread said:


> I've read advice on this repeated over and over for them not to bring a boyfriend/girlfriend (jealousy issues tend to rise up esp with boyfriends when it comes to nudes). Otherwise yes do most certainly ensure that they bring someone (eg regular friend) with them and also you yourself should have an assistant and that assistant should be the one to do any model touching (ie raise you hand like this - just move a little like that etc....) rather than you the photographer (note women tend to be better for this than guys - esp if you're a guy yourself)
> 
> 
> oh and you can't post NSFW photos on TPF (anymore) site rule concerning that. So sadly you can't show off your results here



Yup, Agree with Overread. I've read that alot of the time if she brings a girlfriend or two, then it works out the best!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 14, 2011)

Overread said:


> I've read advice on this repeated over and over for them not to bring a boyfriend/girlfriend (jealousy issues tend to rise up esp with boyfriends when it comes to nudes). Otherwise yes do most certainly ensure that they bring someone (eg regular friend) with them and also you yourself should have an assistant and that assistant should be the one to do any model touching (ie raise you hand like this - just move a little like that etc....) rather than you the photographer (note women tend to be better for this than guys - esp if you're a guy yourself)
> 
> 
> oh and you can't post NSFW photos on TPF (anymore) site rule concerning that. So sadly you can't show off your results here




Neither you nor your assistant should ever touch your model whether they are nude or not.  I've seen too many photographers use their camera to get touchy.  It makes models uncomfortable and is very unprofessional.  If they have a strand of hair that's out of place tell them to move it, believe me, models do know how to move hair and adjust clothing without photographers grabby fingers. ....


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 14, 2011)

game set and match, sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## ann (Feb 14, 2011)

I would not call them a witness, sounds more like a police line up.

An assistance, friend, etc. would sound more professional.


----------



## orljustin (Feb 14, 2011)

" Having her sign a contract (I do that with all my work anyway) got a few locales scoped out."

Your first time out, and you're going to have her get nekkid in a "few locales" out in public?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 14, 2011)

A witness yes but not a boyfriend, i did a nude shoot and she brought her boyfriend and he started to tell her how she should be posing it was a nightmare


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 15, 2011)

orljustin said:


> " Having her sign a contract (I do that with all my work anyway) got a few locales scoped out."
> 
> Your first time out, and you're going to have her get nekkid in a "few locales" out in public?



no, not in public. She hasn't even agreed to any yet she mentioned it to me while we were talking that she may be interested, just trying to cover the bases in case we do this.

I'm not sure where we would do that kind of work but certainly not in public. come on some of us are trying to stay out of jail


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> oh and you can't post NSFW photos on TPF (anymore) site rule concerning that. So sadly you can't show off your results here


I don't think it's against the rules to link to them though...


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2011)

link link 

good luck with the shoot. Take it slow and stay focused


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > oh and you can't post NSFW photos on TPF (anymore) site rule concerning that. So sadly you can't show off your results here
> ...



now that be cheaten


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 16, 2011)

good, I will link you all then :thumbup:

and yes she is hawt.


----------

